# Woom 4 - welcher Flaschenhalter für Edelstahlflasche?



## _ynnov_ (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 
Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Flaschenhalter für das woom 4 meiner Tochter.
An sich gefällt mir der originale Flaschenhalter gut, ich wollte aber eigentlich keine weichen Kunststoffflaschen mehr anschaffen und habe den Eindruck, als ob der halter nicht mit z.b Edelstahlflasche genutzt werden kann. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung oder Tipps für einen alternativen Halter für ein woom 4 und bevorzugt Edelstahl Flaschen?
Danke.
Viele Grüße
Yvonne


----------



## Karup (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Warum sollte der Woom Halter nicht mit Edelstahlflaschen genutzt werden können? 
Sofern die Flasche von den Abmessungen her passt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _ynnov_ (25. Juni 2019)

Der Halter ist gedacht, die Flasche seitlich zu entnehmen. Ich hätte vermutet, dass es bei einer Edelstahlflasche den Halter aufbiegt und sie dann beim fahren n, oder die Flasche ziemlich verkratzt...


----------



## joglo (27. Juni 2019)

Stimmt schon ein wenig, wir haben für die Kids ein paar Klean Kanteen Edelstahl Trinkflaschen die auch als Fahrrad-Trinkflasche benutzt werden (mittlerweile auch oft von mir, weil die am ehesten bei uns griffbereit sind), die verkratzen je nach Trinkflaschenhalter etwas und sind weil sie sich eben nicht wie eine Kunstoffflasche etwas quetschen lassen weniger einfach zum Raus-und Reinnehmen.
Da der Woom-Halter aus Alu oder gar Stahl ist und lackiert ist, finde ich die angedachte Verwendung mit Edelstahlflaschen auch nicht perfekt. Die Flaschen könnten übrigens auch den Halter zerkratzen.
Andererseits ein wirkliches Problem sollte das auch nicht sein...

Aber warum kaufst ziehst Du überhaupt den Woom Halter in Erwägung, ist ja immer eine dann ungenützte Flasche mit dabei und Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Entnahme gibt's doch woanders auch einfach z.B.  https://www.amazon.de/Lezyne-Wasser...-BC-FLSLR-V104/dp/B008R5KXZ2/ref=cts_sp_3_vtp (nur ein Bsp. von vielen)? Würde dann auch eben einen Modell aus Kunststoff empfehlen um ein Verkratzen oder all zu schwiegie Entnahme zu vermeiden.


----------

